# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Picking her up Saturday.

## Skyrivers

Been shopping for her a while. VBB

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-28-2019),fadingdaylight (05-28-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Very cool

----------


## Valyndris

Congrats on your new snake, she is a beauty.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogertophis

We need more rat snake lovers around here, hope you keep us updated.  What a fun choice!   :Sweeet:

----------

Bodie (05-28-2019)

----------


## artgecko

Interesting.  Her pattern reminds me of transpecos rat snakes.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Interesting.  Her pattern reminds me of transpecos rat snakes.


But her personality won't.   :Wink:

----------

_Jus1More_ (05-28-2019),_Shayne_ (06-03-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

I watched a Special on those, they are so pretty!!

----------


## Jus1More

Congrats on your new addition... And should be a very feisty one too!!  :Razz:

----------


## Bogertophis

> Congrats on your new addition... And should be a very feisty one too!!


They are fast & very active snakes & always hungry.  I raised Taiwan Beauty rat snakes & did not have problems with them biting, but they are more like a racer-
type snake that doesn't like to be "over-restrained".  They aren't "couch potatoes"....they like room to move, & are very alert.

----------


## Skyrivers

Getting nervous because I cant get the guy to respond with pickup location. UGH.....

----------


## Bogertophis

> Getting nervous because I cant get the guy to respond with pickup location. UGH.....


That's not a good sign...did you already pay him?

----------


## Skyrivers

> That's not a good sign...did you already pay him?


Was paying cash this Saturday. Guess he decided not to wait.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Was paying cash this Saturday. Guess he decided not to wait.


Maybe he got a slightly better offer from someone buying immediately...bummer!  that's a lousy business practice.   :Sad:   Hope it comes back to bite him!

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'd probably bail on the deal at this point. It's never a good sign when someone is dodging your calls/texts.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'd probably bail on the deal at this point. It's never a good sign when someone is dodging your calls/texts.


Yeah, it makes me question their honesty...& it's only a short hop to "what's wrong with the snake?"

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-31-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (05-31-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Yeah, it makes me question their honesty...& it's only a short hop to "what's wrong with the snake?"


Yup, agreed.

----------


## Skyrivers

Yep, he flaked on me. Is cool. Not even sure I should give him a review on Morphmarket. He might have just sold to someone else. Just wish he had told me. Oh well.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Yep, he flaked on me. Is cool. Not even sure I should give him a review on Morphmarket. He might have just sold to someone else. Just wish he had told me. Oh well.


What a butthead. Sorry it didn't work out. It's probably for the best. I feel like the universe can be that way. You'll find the right one when the time is right

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yep, he flaked on me. Is cool. Not even sure I should give him a review on Morphmarket. He might have just sold to someone else. Just wish he had told me. Oh well.


I would review him.  Wouldn't YOU like to have known in advance that he flaked on other customers?  That's the whole idea of feedback, & he SHOULD have let you know.
He may have gotten a call after making deal with you & they offered him a bit more to buy ASAP?  or he just didn't feel like waiting?  But that wasn't "right" on his part.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-04-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (06-03-2019)

----------


## Ax01

MorphMarket reviews are only for transactions confirmed by both parties. no transaction happened, therefore u cannot leave a review. however i would love to see u leave a review w/ the crew over at Fauna.

anyways alotta peeps run their business on a first come, first serve basis and fast cash speaks loudly. i've missed out on stuff b/c payday wouldn't come soon enough and i don't think there is anything really wrong w/ that from a business or consumer standpoint. better luck next time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-03-2019),_Godzilla78_ (06-03-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (06-04-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I would review him.  Wouldn't YOU like to have known in advance that he flaked on other customers?  That's the whole idea of feedback, & he SHOULD have let you know.
> He may have gotten a call after making deal with you & they offered him a bit more to buy ASAP?  or he just didn't feel like waiting?  But that wasn't "right" on his part.


I did leave a review and just stated that he said he would wait for me to buy it on payday then disappeared. He is no longer on MM at all. He did have another 2 animals up for sale. 




> MorphMarket reviews are only for transactions confirmed by both parties. no transaction happened, therefore u cannot leave a review. however i would love to see u leave a review w/ the crew over at Fauna.
> 
> anyways alotta peeps run their business on a first come, first serve basis and fast cash speaks loudly. i've missed out on stuff b/c payday wouldn't come soon enough and i don't think there is anything really wrong w/ that from a business or consumer standpoint. better luck next time.


True. I was surprised he said he would wait. Was hoping he would though. Is not right to say you will then not even respond on pickup day. He should have said that he sold it or something. IDK. Just a little bummed.

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> I did leave a review and just stated that he said he would wait for me to buy it on payday then disappeared. He is no longer on MM at all. He did have another 2 animals up for sale. 
> 
> 
> 
> True. I was surprised he said he would wait. Was hoping he would though. Is not right to say you will then not even respond on pickup day. He should have said that he sold it or something. IDK. Just a little bummed.


Agreed.  Selling it to a better or faster offer isn't really an issue, but the communication failure is not acceptable to me.  If he sold it to a better offer, okay that's not the end of the world, but at least do the courtesy of saying so and not be dead silent when the original arrangement date comes around.

Seems kind of sketchy that he's just disappeared of MM too just after thus... were the other 2 he had posted something that reasonably could have sold so quickly? 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Agreed.  Selling it to a better or faster offer isn't really an issue, but the communication failure is not acceptable to me.  If he sold it to a better offer, okay that's not the end of the world, but at least do the courtesy of saying so and not be dead silent when the original arrangement date comes around.
> 
> Seems kind of sketchy that he's just disappeared of MM too just after thus... were the other 2 he had posted something that reasonably could have sold so quickly? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Exactly, just not good to do business this way...so then I start wondering if the snake was stolen or sick, I don't trust ppl that don't communicate honestly.  Instead 
of being sad, consider that you may have dodged something, Sky...

----------


## Skyrivers

> Agreed.  Selling it to a better or faster offer isn't really an issue, but the communication failure is not acceptable to me.  If he sold it to a better offer, okay that's not the end of the world, but at least do the courtesy of saying so and not be dead silent when the original arrangement date comes around.
> 
> Seems kind of sketchy that he's just disappeared of MM too just after thus... were the other 2 he had posted something that reasonably could have sold so quickly? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The other 2 were blood pythons. IDK... just depends on the market.

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> The other 2 were blood pythons. IDK... just depends on the market.


Yeah, definitely not saying definitely a bad guy, it is just fishy timing.  Maybe he sold all 3 as a group deal to someone, or maybe he was posting animals he didn't own and was trying to scam... we will probably never be completely sure which way it happened if he stays silent.  I prefer to give the benefit of the doubt, but I've seen enough FBI posts of buyers getting scammed that had similar timelines to be suspicious here.

It is good to only review on what you're sure of (poor communication), so I still think that was the right way to go.  If he had communicated better, there wouldn't be any question at all if he was up to something bad vs just double-sold or found a faster buyer.

Either way, I hope you have better luck finding the next one.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

